# Bitte um Erklärung (als Betreff)



## Sidjanga

Hola a todos:

En la línea de asunto en una carta formal, ¿cómo se diría _Bitte um Erklärung_ en castellano? 
Quiero solicitar una expliciación de las circunstancias y la gestión de algo que ha sucedido y que no entiendo en absoluto.

¿"Pedido/solicitud de una explicación"?

Gracias.


----------



## Liana

Hallo Sigianga,

ich würde ""Petición de una explicación" schreiben. Mal sehen, was die Muttersprachler dazu sagen.

LG
Liana


----------



## veleño

Ich würde folgendes schreiben:

Solicitud aclaración (asunto x)

Ja, so kling es gut. etwa trocken aber gut.


----------



## Sidjanga

Danke.


----------



## lonha

Vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit:
Petición de información

Saludos!


----------



## Sidjanga

Danke für den Vorschlag, lonha, aber ich denke, das ist für meinen Fall zu allgemein - da gibt es wirklich richtig was zu (er)klären.


----------



## LordNazgul

Yo he visto algunas veces:

"Solicitud de explicación".

O simplemente "Solicito una explicación del _siguente tema_"

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias, LordNazgul. 

Sí, parece que "Solicitud de explicación" se usa bastante.

Saludos


----------

